# check this cuda out



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

found it in readers diegest


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

That's one mean looking mug.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol nice


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I need to go to my buddies place and scan the picture of the barracuda I caught a couple summers ago. It was around 4 feet long. The biggest I've ever caught.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

wow thats such a welcoming fish...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

flossing does work.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cudas are soooo fun to catch! They give up a hell of a fight!


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

i caught a king mackeral they are wickedly fast and strong


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Cudas are soooo fun to catch! They give up a hell of a fight!


Oh yeah baby. About 3 years ago, if you went out of San Pedro harbor guys were catching 6'+ cudas at the horse shoe.









Now that is a fight.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

I MISS MINE







..THANKS FOR SHARING ..GREAT PHOTO


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

how big of a tank would ya need to house one of those things?


----------

